# My First Kid Ever!



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Dixie was due this Thursday but of course she was impatient and kidded early. I work overnight shifts on the weekends and didn't think anything of it.. she didn't have any signs she was going to kid early!

Well I got home this morning and way greeted by the cries of a baby goat! Dixie kidded twins but sadly the little bucking was deceased.. I do not know what happened but he looked normal, and Dixie was in excellent shape, no sign of trouble delivering. I suppose this happens, sometimes, RIP little fellow. :sigh:

The little doe though was up and about toddling around and generally being absolutely adorable. She is Dixie in miniature!! Mamma Dixie and new baby are bonding together and are just adorable, here are some photos! Name suggestions are most welcome.

I hope I am home for Caddy's delivery later this week.. I am so sad I missed Dixie's..


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness,,, :greengrin:  that little baby girl just went off the cutness scale... :stars: :kidred: :lovey: Congrats on the baby and for mom being such a good girl, sad about the baby boy, but as you said,, sometimes these things happen.. :hug: Thank you for sharing the love,, I know the feeling,, I'm a first time goatee mom to with my 2 boys, 1 week old today and full of theirselves..ha-


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry about the loss of the buckling, but CONGRATS on the little doeling :clap: .......she's a cutie!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

She's so cute!!! Sorry for your buck, but WOW she's super pretty  You should be very proud!

And don't feel bad about missing it, I missed our doe's kidding. Went out at 1 AM for a check and BAM there were two babies, afterbirth. I toweled them off but they were already dry. She's been a great mom


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

most goats wont let you be there for the birth -- they rather wait till you are gone.

ND goats like to kid between 142 and 147 so I doubt she was early or that kid wouldnt be alive 

welcome to the world of goats when they do things on their schedule and never make it convinent


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on your girl :stars: and yes always so sad  to lose one. Rooting that you will be present for the next birth(s)-it's so cool.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...A big congrats......too cute... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

How adorable! Looks alot like mama


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute, we just went through our first kidding season we also had a stillborn. But the survivor is doing fine now. Once again sorry.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!! She is a cutie.


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! :stars: 

Baby goats are officially even cuter than baby bunnies!!!  

Momma Dixie and baby Wind Chime are doing just great, they are inseperable, Dixie is a wonderful mommy. Its hard to get anything done, all I want to do is hold the little princess. 

I am also following Caddy around, after Dixie's surprise kidding I don't want to miss Caddy's!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! arty: She really is the spitting image of her dam, and not to mention cute as a button!

My condolences on the lil' buckling.

Deb Mc


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

She is adorable! Your doe went and gave you a "mini-me"!! Congrats on the doeling and sorry about the little buck.


----------

